# Lola trying to sleep



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Here are some pictures of Lola trying to grab a kip on the cat tree only to have mummy point that annoying flashy thing in her face again. We were hoping to have her booked in for her spay this week, but she has to put on weight first. She's just over 1.5kg


























You can really see the colour of her eye in this picture, they are yellow with a blue green area around the pupil. She has the most gorgous eyes, but then I am biased!









No more pictures please!









Oh well, just one more, this is after all my best side!


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh wow, she's gorgeous! I love her colour and those eyes!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ooohh gorgeous! her eyes are stunning!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

She's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you! We really are lucky to have found her. She has gone from a practically feral kitten to a lap cat in the time we have had her. Just need to get her a little fatter and then she can be spayed and start enjoying the garden again.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

She is stunning..


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

she has to be one of the prettiest cats i have seen but then i am a sucker for blue cats


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh wow she is a stunner! :001_wub:

We also have that cat tree, my cat loves it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

she is absolutely gorgeous hun, i love her. xxx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you everyone :001_wub:



kittykat said:


> We also have that cat tree, my cat loves it!


Lola has a thing about the soft balls that hang from it, she has chewed them off. I have tried replacing them by tying other dangling toys from the 'branches' only Lola has chewed them off as well as you can see from the string dangling in the picture.


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

_aww how sweet, dont you think lola and Mo(one of my cats) look similar??







_


----------



## xkittenx (Jul 3, 2009)

Well, being so gorgeous, lola must expect the paparazzi to be pestering her even when she is trying to sleep!

She is a sweetheart! stunning eyes!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks again everyone  



donna81 said:


> _aww how sweet, dont you think lola and Mo(one of my cats) look similar??
> 
> View attachment 26117
> _


Mo is one gorgeous cat!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

_so is lola, she is beautifull . whats her personality like? mo is mega anti social...unless youve got food :rolleyes5: then she is your best friend lol. i cant wait to see what her kittens look like, i hope some are like their mummy :001_wub:_


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Gorgeous girl with lovely eyes.


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

aww shes very beautiful ,and i agree she has wonderfull eyes x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lola is very pretty..... beautiful i want her lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes stunning .gorgeous colour,xx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you everyone 



donna81 said:


> _so is lola, she is beautifull . whats her personality like? mo is mega anti social...unless youve got food :rolleyes5: then she is your best friend lol. i cant wait to see what her kittens look like, i hope some are like their mummy :001_wub:_


When we got Lola from a lady on Freecycle (can you believe it?) she was very nervous and almost feral like. She would spend most of the day hiding behind the sofa only coming out to eat (or play if we used a fishing rod type toy). If we tried to touch her or pick her up she would spit and growl.

We started 'taming' her by stroking her quietly while she was eating, then we moved on to picking her up and stroking her whenever we passed her.

She is still a nervous cat around people she doesn't know, but she's a complete love sponge now and is always on an available lap.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> Thank you everyone
> 
> When we got Lola from a lady on Freecycle (can you believe it?) she was very nervous and almost feral like. She would spend most of the day hiding behind the sofa only coming out to eat (or play if we used a fishing rod type toy). If we tried to touch her or pick her up she would spit and growl.
> 
> ...


awww she was lucky to have found you, sounds like her breeder didnt really care.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

I think what happened was the lady that gave her to us, her cat had kittens and she wasn't really experienced in raising them. I think she left it up to mum.

She did care in her own way as she home checked us first and we promised to send her updates.

I am also very happy that she came to us, she really could have gone to anyone who wanted a free kitten, but wasn't prepared to provide the medical treatment she needed nor spay her.

She's my little girlie, I've always wanted a queen, but never got the chance. It was fate


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> I think what happened was the lady that gave her to us, her cat had kittens and she wasn't really experienced in raising them. I think she left it up to mum.
> 
> She did care in her own way as she home checked us first and we promised to send her updates.
> 
> ...


awww see i shouldnt jump to conclusions lol so easy to do that on here, just when you hear of kittens thats feral you always think must be a bad home, its great that she home checked you and your going to keep in contact as you say she could have ended up with anyone im glad shes with you shes very pretty.


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

How cute! Your cats coat looks almost purple. Very beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

She's beautiful! Stunning eyes!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you all


----------

